
How to Periodize History: 2020 and the Decade Dilemma - jsnell
https://typesandtimes.net/2020/01/decade-dilemma
======
zeroimpl
A decade is a time interval, so by that definition a new decade is being
started and ended at every single instant of time.

The important question is not when a decade has started, but rather to know
what time period people are talking about when they refer to "the 20s". I
think most people would consider 2020 (or 1920) to be a member of that set,
but 2030 (and 1930) are not.

Open question: When people refer to "the 1900s", does that include the year
2000?

------
ache7
It reminds the index of the first element in an array in different programming
languages. Some use one-based indexing, others use zero. Which causes problems
(bugs) when porting the program to a language with different indexing.

------
bookmarkable
Your first birthday is also the day you were born, so your 21st birthday is
really the day you turn 20.

~~~
mlok
If you're born at 11pm then it is your birthnight :)

(In French we don't say birthday but "anniversaire" so the day you are born
cannot be counted in. You have only one birth day.)

